
Healthy ways of dealing with persistent boredom at work - soroushjp
https://www.soroushjp.com/2019/09/16/dealing-with-boredom-and-chasing-new-if-its-hurting-your-career/
======
markus_zhang
One reason I really want to work as an early employee. You have to wear
multiple hats in the beginning.

